# Lucy's Progress in Pictures



## Carriana

All of the pictures prior to Lucy's homecoming are courtesy of Angel 

@ birth









1 week









2 weeks









3weeks









4weeks









5.5 weeks









6 weeks









7 weeks









8 weeks









9 weeks









10 weeks









And finally, she is 11 weeks today:


----------



## Carriana

Oh, and one more of her sporting her BDT paracord collar


----------



## Cain's Mom

She is cute!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Cain's Mom said:


> She is cute!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is that! She knows it too!


----------



## ~StangChick~

She is freakin adorable. 3 weeks old is the cutest pic eva!! Love the collar.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Adorable...the 3 wk and 5 wk pics are my fav

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Carriana said:


> Oh, and one more of her sporting her BDT paracord collar


I can't wait for mine to come!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

~StangChick~ said:


> She is freakin adorable. 3 weeks old is the cutest pic eva!! Love the collar.


Thanks Rebecca! I was in love with her before she was officially even mine, I am so happy to be able to raise this sweet girl.



*Bella*Blu* said:


> Adorable...the 3 wk and 5 wk pics are my fav
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





*Bella*Blu* said:


> I can't wait for mine to come!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She reminded me of a little baby panda when she was little-er 

And yes, both my bulldogs have BDT collars and I love them!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Awwww I lubs her! She is so adorabull! I'm really glad I got meet u and all ur pups! And yes Lucy looks rockin in that paracord!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh I just love her! She was my fave of the bunch  I am so glad you got her!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I can't wait for mine to come!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hoping to get it done this weekend and then ship it monday  just a lil update lol


----------



## Carriana

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Awwww I lubs her! She is so adorabull! I'm really glad I got meet u and all ur pups! And yes Lucy looks rockin in that paracord!


You know she's going to need a full sized one for when she's all grown 



::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh I just love her! She was my fave of the bunch  I am so glad you got her!!


Thanks Nadia! She's definitely a joy to own. Night and day from what Loki was like as a puppy. Maybe just because he was my first pup as an adult but I think I threatened to get rid of him at least once a week for the first year we had him, he was such a holy terror. Probably our fault for naming him after the norse god of mischief though...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Carriana said:


> You know she's going to need a full sized one for when she's all grown
> 
> Thanks Nadia! She's definitely a joy to own. Night and day from what Loki was like as a puppy. Maybe just because he was my first pup as an adult but I think I threatened to get rid of him at least once a week for the first year we had him, he was such a holy terror. Probably our fault for naming him after the norse god of mischief though...


U got it! I'll be here with my paracord waiting.... lol

And is that why Odin is so good? He's named after the Nordic all-father? Lol


----------



## RedNoseAPBT

She is adorable!


----------



## jttar

Hello Carriana,

What a great series of photo's. Lucy is un-fricken-believably gorgeous. Thank you for taking the time to share her pics with us ali.

Joe


----------



## angelbaby

I think Loki can be blamed on the name lol,My loki was HELL to deal with / train/ Live with lol... hence why he is no longer here lol...
So glad you ended up with Lucy I think things work out how they should , Glad she is in such a great home where I can get a ton of pictures and updates and watch as she matures.... now are you sure you don't want evil Cora too?? lmao


----------



## Carriana

RedNoseAPBT said:


> She is adorable!


Thanks! 



jttar said:


> Hello Carriana,
> 
> What a great series of photo's. Lucy is un-fricken-believably gorgeous. Thank you for taking the time to share her pics with us ali.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe!



angelbaby said:


> I think Loki can be blamed on the name lol,My loki was HELL to deal with / train/ Live with lol... hence why he is no longer here lol...
> So glad you ended up with Lucy I think things work out how they should , Glad she is in such a great home where I can get a ton of pictures and updates and watch as she matures.... now are you sure you don't want evil Cora too?? lmao


The puppy spam has only just begun 

No thanks on the evil one, one well mannered pup in enough for me!


----------



## ames

I am so glad to see her as she grows! So fun to see the changes. She is adorable I love her.


----------



## Carriana

ames said:


> I am so glad to see her as she grows! So fun to see the changes. She is adorable I love her.


She's growing so fast! On one hand I'll be glad when she's grown and has outgrown the puppy brains but on the other she's too stinking cute and I want her to stay little forever!


----------



## EckoMac

Sooo stinkin' cute. I absolutely adore her markings. I can't wait to see how she turns out when she's grown.
Love the BDT collar. Great color choice.


----------



## juniordee

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Carriana

EckoMac said:


> Sooo stinkin' cute. I absolutely adore her markings. I can't wait to see how she turns out when she's grown.
> Love the BDT collar. Great color choice.


I know, I can't wait either, she's going to turn some heads. Pink is definitely her color 



juniordee said:


> She is gorgeous!


Thank you, I'm very pleased with her so far, both looks and temperament wise.


----------



## KingLeonidus81

She is adorable!!! I can see she knows it aswell!!! Lol! Love the pics

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

KingLeonidus81 said:


> She is adorable!!! I can see she knows it aswell!!! Lol! Love the pics
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!

She just got home from getting her ears cropped - I'll be adding some updated photos in the next few days


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I can't wait to see how she looks!!! And yes pink is definitely her color


----------



## Carriana

Okay, here's a little teaser - she did a great natural stack out in the yard listening to Loki in the house carrying on that he wasn't outside too (need to keep them separated while she heals since play time is like doggy WWF). Part of it is the crop makes her look more mature but I feel like she had a growth spurt the 24 hours she was away from home!

Here is the new Lucy:


----------



## KingLeonidus81

Very nice!!! Ears came out great!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

Carriana said:


> Oh, and one more of her sporting her BDT paracord collar


Ha! That collar is to cute


----------



## Carriana

KingLeonidus81 said:


> Very nice!!! Ears came out great!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I am very pleased - and this is just day 1, I cannot wait to see how they look fully healed!



American_Pit13 said:


> Ha! That collar is to cute


Yes, Lauren does some fine work. Lucy has dang near outgrown it already though! I'm not sure you were there when we put it on her but it was huge on her not two weeks ago!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Carriana said:


> Yes, Lauren does some fine work. Lucy has dang near outgrown it already though! I'm not sure you were there when we put it on her but it was huge on her not two weeks ago!


thanks! and yeah we will have to wait till she is full grown so we can make her another one. lol. or get a bigger clip to attach it lol! j/k :roll:


----------



## KingLeonidus81

Love the new Profile pic it's perfect!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KingPup

Aww she's too cute, love her markings!


----------



## Carriana

Twelve weeks today and growing like a weed!


----------



## Carriana

KingLeonidus81 said:


> Love the new Profile pic it's perfect!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks B, I thought it was fitting 



KingPup said:


> Aww she's too cute, love her markings!


Thanks!


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Growing good. nice job!!


----------



## ~StangChick~

Damn she is growing like a weed.....so pretty.


----------



## Kain

hahaha man Loki sounds like Kain. I often say that I should have named my dog Loki b/c it fits everything about him....he drives me insane.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Nice hair cut


----------



## Carriana

mccoypitbulls said:


> Growing good. nice job!!


Thanks, I just feed her, she does the rest 



~StangChick~ said:


> Damn she is growing like a weed.....so pretty.


I kinda wish she would slow down a little...



Kain said:


> hahaha man Loki sounds like Kain. I often say that I should have named my dog Loki b/c it fits everything about him....he drives me insane.


That's funny, though Kain sounds like a troublemaker's name too 



::::COACH:::: said:


> Nice hair cut


She got her hair did, now she's stylin'


----------



## Carriana

Lucy will be 3 months tomorrow (13 weeks today). She got most of her stitches out today. Her ears are healing nicely. As soon as they're fully healed I will start shaping the one, it's sitting just a little lower than the other. Oh and she weighed in at 23.9 lbs.

Sorry, this pic is a little fuzzy. It's a challenge getting her to hold still long enough to take a cell phone picture. I really need to get my camera fixed...









This one is a little more in focus


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Oh I just loves her! She's got her lil stack goin on too!


----------



## Carriana

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Oh I just loves her! She's got her lil stack goin on too!


She's got her first ABKC show this weekend. I'm hoping she does me proud


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh yay!!!  can't wait to hear how she does!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Omg she is so dang cute. I just love her


----------



## Carriana

*Pupdate*

I was hoping to be able to provide an update with some pictures from Lucy's first ABKC show but my friend kind of let me down and dropped the ball on taking pictures let alone uploading them and sending them to me.

Lucy is still growing like a weed, as puppies do. She cracks me up, she is so full of personality. She likes to talk back or just talk in general so we've taken to calling her Lucy-Roo. She's also almost 100% potty trained. She's been really good about going to the back door when she needs to go out but because of the location of the backdoor I've decided to put bells by the door and started teaching her to ring the bells when she needs out. It seems to be going well so far. As far as puppies go I think she's been the easiest puppy I've ever had!

Anyway, I know you just really want to look at pictures so here you go:

Practicing for a future in dock diving perhaps&#8230;

























Size comparison next to Lady B (sheltie-mix mutt?)









Terrorizing Loki, one of her favorite pastimes

































































Her crop has healed up nicely, now she just needs to grow into those ears, lol

















Lucy skin rug









Smile 









Show weekend pics
















Super cute pup named Nova that we met at the show. 









Size comparison between Lucy (3.5 mo pup) and a 2 year old male pocket names Short Staxx









With her blue ribbons from the 3-6 mo puppy class

















She was polite enough not to have any accidents at my friend's place, she would go right to the door every time she needed out









Lazy ass puppy 









Bullfrogs









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

haha! im surprised that collar still fits her!!!! she's gotten so big!


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nice job Lucy with her ribbons!! She is precious.


----------



## Katey

She is growing so nicely. Well done on the ribbons.

That picture of her and Loki doing frogs legs is too cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar

Carrianna,

Congratulations to you and to the Lovely Lucy on her first of many blue ribbons! I know that you are proud as can be and should be. 

Thanks for the new pictures, can't see enough.

Joe


----------



## Turophile

Absolutely love Lucy's looks.....what a sweetheart she is :doggy:


----------



## ames

Those are such great pictures! Love the picnic jumping pics You should get her a pool to see if she likes water  lol Good job on the potty training! YAY Lucy! LOVE the bell idea let me know how it works out and if Loki and Lady B pick up on it ever lol, that would be funny!

So happy for you that she is working out, love when pups are perfect.


----------



## Carriana

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> haha! im surprised that collar still fits her!!!! she's gotten so big!


It won't be long now, she's almost outgrown it!



~StangChick~ said:


> Nice job Lucy with her ribbons!! She is precious.





Katey said:


> He is growing so nicely. Well done on the ribbons.
> 
> That picture of her and Loki doing frogs legs is too cute!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





jttar said:


> Carrianna,
> 
> Congratulations to you and to the Lovely Lucy on her first of many blue ribbons! I know that you are proud as can be and should be.
> 
> Thanks for the new pictures, can't see enough.
> 
> Joe


Thanks guys! The show was a great learning experience. The next show she attends will be for points so have got to be on our game by then! And yes, I am very proud of her!



Turophile said:


> Absolutely love Lucy's looks.....what a sweetheart she is :doggy:


Thank you very much!



ames said:


> Those are such great pictures! Love the picnic jumping pics You should get her a pool to see if she likes water  lol Good job on the potty training! YAY Lucy! LOVE the bell idea let me know how it works out and if Loki and Lady B pick up on it ever lol, that would be funny!
> 
> So happy for you that she is working out, love when pups are perfect.


We really should get her exposed to water before the weather gets too chilly. Thanks Amy, show is perfect for us right now, I couldn't have asked for a better puppy!


----------



## Carriana

Here are a few pics snapped last night. Lucy is around 35lbs at just over 4 months.

The faces she makes, puppy-tude! 

























"barooooo"


----------



## ~StangChick~

Love her!! <3


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

She is such a cute, not so lil anymore, princess! <3


----------



## ames

thanks I needed a Lucy fix


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Aaaaahhhhh.....so purdy...I love her


----------



## jttar

My favorite of the new pics. Boy is that a familiar expression! Thank you for the new pictures Ms. C.

Joe


----------



## Carriana

I had to share a couple more from today. I brought Lucy in to the office with me again. She's so well behaved while we're at the office and everyone just loves her.

She HATES the car though, she gets some serious car sickness (which I am hoping she will grow out of). She hates it so much, she was making this face and drooling before the car was even moving!










Being a weirdo in her corner









And meeting a co-workers new husky pup "WTF is this fuzzy thing?!"









Thanks for looking


----------



## Katey

Hope she grows out of the carsickness. That can't be fun.

Her expression with the Husky is priceless!! She is looking so great!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

~StangChick~ said:


> Love her!! <3


Thanks Rebecca. I'm quite fond of her myself 



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> She is such a cute, not so lil anymore, princess! <3


Mike and I were just noting that her litter mate, Diamond, looks huge in pictures. Lucy still looks little to me, especially compared to Loki. All a matter of perspective I suppose.



ames said:


> thanks I needed a Lucy fix


Glad to oblige 



::::COACH:::: said:


> Aaaaahhhhh.....so purdy...I love her


Thanks Nadia!



jttar said:


> My favorite of the new pics. Boy is that a familiar expression! Thank you for the new pictures Ms. C.
> 
> Joe


Does your boy talk a lot too? Lucy is such a ham, always telling stories.



Katey said:


> Hope she grows out of the carsickness. That can't be fun.
> 
> Her expression with the Husky is priceless!! She is looking so great!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Katey. I hope so too!


----------



## Carriana

Okay so since the leg break and subsequent surgery there haven't been many good photo ops other than some rather pitiful shots of a mopey pup so here's miss Lucy at five months:


















This was her "I'm going to kill you in your sleep" face:









Thanks for looking


----------



## ames

Awwwww I feel so bad for them in the cone! I can't wait til she is back to her old self!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

*aww poor lil boo boo, shes so precious.*


----------



## jttar

Aww, those pictures break your heart. Poor Lucy looks depressed and I don't blame her. I hate it when they have to be in the cone collar. Can't even give themselves a good lick. LOL. 
Best wishes that she mends quickly and is back on all four soon.

Joe


----------



## DieselsMommie

She is just the cutest!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

ames said:


> Awwwww I feel so bad for them in the cone! I can't wait til she is back to her old self!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


You and me both, it's been a rough couple of weeks for sure!



~StangChick~ said:


> *aww poor lil boo boo, shes so precious.*


Yeah, she's quite pathetic at the moment. We actually had a follow up yesterday and she's now on sedatives because she's been trying to do too much too soon and we don't want to risk a re-injury 



jttar said:


> Aww, those pictures break your heart. Poor Lucy looks depressed and I don't blame her. I hate it when they have to be in the cone collar. Can't even give themselves a good lick. LOL.
> Best wishes that she mends quickly and is back on all four soon.
> 
> Joe


Yeah, she's having a hard time not being allowed to be a puppy. There's only so much self entertaining a pup can do with a handful of toys.



DieselsMommie said:


> She is just the cutest!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks DM. She's certainly stolen our hearts.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh I just love her! She is gorgeous! (Shhhhh--I secretly wanted her as a pup)  she looks pitiful with her cone! Lol! How is she doing with walking with the cast?


----------



## Carriana

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh I just love her! She is gorgeous! (Shhhhh--I secretly wanted her as a pup)  she looks pitiful with her cone! Lol! How is she doing with walking with the cast?


She actually didn't get a cast. She started with a soft pressure wrap which didn't last the first day. We'd been doing our best to keep it bandaged but you try telling a five month old puppy she's not allowed to run and jump and play  I took her for a follow up yesterday and they agreed that trying to keep it bandaged is a fruitless effort so she's also now on sedatives to keep her activity level down.


----------



## angelbaby

Awww poor lil baby , she is deff Zeke's daughter. Keeping him off his feet when he injured his ACL was hell lol they are part kangaroo I hope you know ( doesn't say in the ped but im sure it was hung in there somewhere lol ) .. She just looks pitifull lol. <3


----------



## Carriana

6 months old today:


----------



## ~StangChick~

Aww pretty girl...I like her hot pink collar u posted.


----------



## Carriana

~StangChick~ said:


> Aww pretty girl...I like her hot pink collar u posted.


Thanks! We're almost there, just one more growth spurt and it should fit


----------



## ~StangChick~

She always looks so chill.


----------



## Carriana

She's pretty laid back. I take her to work with me about once a month and most people don't even notice she's there. Here's her "wtf is that?" face she made at the evil printer beast:


----------



## ~StangChick~

Omg haha..to funny.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

She is so cute!! I just love her white blaze!


----------



## Carriana

Loungin, like a boss


----------



## ~StangChick~

Cross those legs Lucy!! 

For real though I love her.


----------



## Carriana

7 months today!

I'm supposed to feel bad about doing schoolwork and ignoring her I guess


















Her and Loki after playing tug last night


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Awwww happy 7 months pretty lady!i just love her. That big white blaze is my favorite part


----------



## DieselsMommie

Lol! She looks so pissed in that first pic aww I can't believe how big she is

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

::::COACH:::: said:


> Awwww happy 7 months pretty lady!i just love her. That big white blaze is my favorite part


I've never seen a blaze quite as symmetrical as hers, I love it too 



DieselsMommie said:


> Lol! She looks so pissed in that first pic aww I can't believe how big she is
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Her growth has slowed down quite a bit. Her weight a few weeks ago was just 44lbs. Compared to monster mutt she still seems tiny to me!


----------



## ~StangChick~

So pretty!♡


----------



## Carriana

I got a new camera for Christmas from the in-laws and snapped a few of the dogs:

How you doin'?









Chewtoy thief!









And miss Lucy ringing the bells to let us know she needs out









Hope everyone had a merry Christmas


----------



## ames

Ooooooo she totally stole lokis creepy faces. I love he ringing the bell. So cute 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~StangChick~

New camera and we get 3 pics? Lol

Such cuties...what is that green thing? A Buddha head??


----------



## DieselsMommie

She is totally one of my faves on here!! Love that little face

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

ames said:


> Ooooooo she totally stole lokis creepy faces. I love he ringing the bell. So cute
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


She's steals his everything. She is the boss of him 



~StangChick~ said:


> New camera and we get 3 pics? Lol
> 
> Such cuties...what is that green thing? A Buddha head??


I had some awesome action shots of the dogs playing but my house is a disaster area so those won't be made public lol. If the weather clears up enough to get them outside I'll get some more for ya 

The green thing is a squeaky ball with buddah faces. They love it!



DieselsMommie said:


> She is totally one of my faves on here!! Love that little face
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Val


----------



## ::::COACH::::

That is awesome she rings the bells for you! I tried so hard to get my dogs to do that. All that came of it is a scratched up wall because Lucius is NUTS. 

Anyway, she is so cute and she looks great in the crop, turning out really nice!  I see a lot of her daddy in those eyes


----------



## Cain's Mom

Great pics! Cain will ring bells to go out. Ammo does like 1 in 200 times he goes out lol. They don't jump up though. They push them with their noses. That green ball is awesome.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar

Thank you for the new pics Ms. C. Hopefully that new camera will benifit all of us with more pictures of Loki and Lucy. Love the look on Lucy's face in the first pic. Nice clarity too!

Joe


----------



## Carriana

::::COACH:::: said:


> That is awesome she rings the bells for you! I tried so hard to get my dogs to do that. All that came of it is a scratched up wall because Lucius is NUTS.
> 
> Anyway, she is so cute and she looks great in the crop, turning out really nice!  I see a lot of her daddy in those eyes


We were only using what she was doing already, bouncing at the door, lol. She knows to ring the bells now though, but the wall has seen better days. It's only the mudroom so I don't really care about the wall in there anyway 

Some days I see a lot of a Zeke in her, other days Luna.



Cain's Mom said:


> Great pics! Cain will ring bells to go out. Ammo does like 1 in 200 times he goes out lol. They don't jump up though. They push them with their noses. That green ball is awesome.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lucy would never do anything as subtle as just touching it with her nose, it involves most of her upper body and occasionally throwing herself at the door. Subtlety is not one of her strong suits 



jttar said:


> Thank you for the new pics Ms. C. Hopefully that new camera will benifit all of us with more pictures of Loki and Lucy. Love the look on Lucy's face in the first pic. Nice clarity too!
> 
> Joe


I snapped a few more tonight. Lucy let me know her leg is at 100% by just randomly kangaroo hopping for her toy tonight when I was throwing it. Here's a few I snapped during a play session:

Throw it already!









Funny how you get different colors of eye shine from different dogs









Leg is all healed!


----------



## jttar

Leg looks great! She looks so big in that middle picture. Legs all stretched out like that.

Joe


----------



## Carriana

8 months today


----------



## ~StangChick~

She is a beauty.


----------



## ames

Can't believe 8 months already!!! Wow!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselsMommie

I love her little face!! She shows so much attitude in pix I love it!!

I also love that when you give her monthly updates it also reminds me that the next day is Diesel haha so yep he's 8 months today wow time goes quick

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

jttar said:


> Leg looks great! She looks so big in that middle picture. Legs all stretched out like that.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! I don't gauge her size very well since she looks so small compared to Loki who's about 70lbs and 21" tall. Lucy is only about 17" tall and 50lbs but she is like a little freight train. Shins beware!



~StangChick~ said:


> She is a beauty.


Thanks girl, I really like how she's maturing 



ames said:


> Can't believe 8 months already!!! Wow!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I know it! Time sure has flown! i can't believe Mel is 5!!!



DieselsMommie said:


> I love her little face!! She shows so much attitude in pix I love it!!
> 
> I also love that when you give her monthly updates it also reminds me that the next day is Diesel haha so yep he's 8 months today wow time goes quick
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She makes the most pathetic faces when we tell her "no".

Speaking of updates, you should post some pics of D now that you've got him doing the flirt pole!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Looks like she is getting thicker


----------



## Carriana

::::COACH:::: said:


> Looks like she is getting thicker


She's trying! She's starting to look like a classic bully now instead of amstaff lol.


----------



## angelbaby

aww love all the updates.. she reminds me look wise of her momma but then you tell me stuff she does and it is so much of zekes personality lol.


----------



## Carriana

angelbaby said:


> aww love all the updates.. she reminds me look wise of her momma but then you tell me stuff she does and it is so much of zekes personality lol.


I'm starting to wonder if that's a good thing (lol!). But really, we love miss puppy brains, even with the kangaroo blood.


----------



## Carriana

*Lucy @ 9 mos: Spring Pole photo dump*

Alright, time for a Lucy photo dump. She's been changing a lot in the last month or so, She's definitely starting to thicken up and has started looking like a bully. She's currently obsessed with the spring pole so for her 9 month pics (3 days shy of 9 months but whatever) here are some Lucy action shots:

















Her face in this one is priceless
















Not the most graceful jumper, lol
































LMFAO


----------



## ~StangChick~

oh yeah she is growing up...can see her muscle tone.
looking great!


----------



## DickyT

She is gorgeous! Looks like a happy pup!


----------



## Carriana

~StangChick~ said:


> oh yeah she is growing up...can see her muscle tone.
> looking great!


She is crazy strong. She's several inches shorter than Loki but can out-muscle him already. I need to follow up with her surgeon and see if he will sign off on her doing weight pull now that's she's healed and doing better!



DickyT said:


> She is gorgeous! Looks like a happy pup!


Thanks DT, she's something else and quite happy, if not completely spoiled


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh yeah! She looks great!! You can really that thickness coming in -- and it's not fat!


----------



## Carriana

She's such a goober:


----------



## ~StangChick~

haha she so pretty


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Lucy is gorgeous!! I'm so thrilled you're keeping us updated on her progress/growth. I look forward to seeing more updates as she progresses.


----------



## Carriana

Work is ruff


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

she looks about as thrilled as Odin when i bring him to work lolol


----------



## TeamCourter

Pretty girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

She is looking great!

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Carriana

Lucy turned 10 months on the 11th. Between finals and the weather there haven't been many photo ops lately. The quality of this cell pic isn't the greatest but I just love how she's turning out  pictured here with old man Loki:










Also, we've got a new addition coming home on Saturday. This is Lucy's half brother on her sire's side (you might recognize him...) meet Opie:










He will be getting his own thread once I have pictures that weren't pirated from Angel's facebook lol.


----------



## TeamCourter

Lucy is a pretty girl, and her new little brother is so adorable I can't wait to see more pictures!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

Lucy is one of my faves!!! yay Opie,what a cutie.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Great pics ma! Cute new addition

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Thanks ladies


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Awe! She's looking good, and yay for the new addition!! Opie is handsome! Can't wait to see him grow up as well.


----------



## Carriana

Here's a couple shots from today's spring pole session. She's serious about the spring pole!


----------



## ~StangChick~

Nice!! bulkin up, looking good.


----------



## Jabongga

she is so adorable


----------



## Carriana

*Lucy spring pole photo dump - 11 months*

I can't believe that in a month's time my little girl will be a year old! How the time flies, as does Lucy, apparently:


















































































































And my favorite from today: 








Up close:


----------



## jttar

Look at Lucy getting air, I'm impressed but not suprised. That last picture is great----spit flying in all directions. Thanks Carriana, great pictures..

Joe


----------



## Alapaha_Bully

I must say, she is stunning...nice athletic build.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

That girl right there is looking awesome!! I love the action shots! Thank you so much for sharing Carrie.


----------



## angelbaby

guess she gets the flying genes from her parents lol... looking great .


----------



## ames

Haha she is a trip!! Can't believe it's almost a year!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Carriana

jttar said:


> Look at Lucy getting air, I'm impressed but not suprised. That last picture is great----spit flying in all directions. Thanks Carriana, great pictures..
> 
> Joe





Alapaha_Bully said:


> I must say, she is stunning...nice athletic build.





ThaLadyPit said:


> That girl right there is looking awesome!! I love the action shots! Thank you so much for sharing Carrie.





angelbaby said:


> guess she gets the flying genes from her parents lol... looking great .





ames said:


> Haha she is a trip!! Can't believe it's almost a year!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


Thanks all, I really couldn't be happier with how this girl is turning out! Hard to believe 6 months ago she was recovering from a broken leg and now it's like she's on springs, she's got hops for days! I'm really eager to get her in the water and try her out with some dock diving.


----------



## TeamCourter

Great pictures of your beautiful girl It is hard to believe she had a broken leg only 6 months ago, that is awesome she fully recovered! That had to of been hard dealing with an injury like that at such a young age.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

She is looking great and awesome action pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carriana

Thanks TC. The surgeon actually said that had she been fully matured it would have been an ACL tear which aren't as "easy" to fix. It was a challenge keeping het still though, even on sedatives!


----------



## Carriana

DickyT said:


> She is looking great and awesome action pics! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you DT  There will be plenty more. We can't keep her off the dang thing. We have to take the whole rope and spring down to get her to give it a rest! Insane this girl...


----------



## bluedozer

Very nice action shots. She is looking great, thank you for sharing


----------



## ~StangChick~

Lucy looks awesome, love that girl.


----------



## Carriana

It just occurred to me that 1) I haven't done a Lucy update in a while, and 2) miss thang turned 14 months today.

After lasting about 6 years and withstanding the wear and tear from 3 bulldogs the spring pole finally succumbed not to the elements but to the frustrated whittlings of miss Lucy and was taken down by my husband last weekend:



















We'll be rebuilding eventually but will probably start using a flirt pole in the meantime.

Just love this girl:


----------



## Stephan

Carriana said:


>


She's thinkin..."It's a tough life being me"

I've loved watching Lucy grow! She is definitely one of a kind :cheers:


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Gosh I love her. And that is hilarious what she did to the spring pole! LOL


----------



## Carriana

Thanks, she's very special to me


----------



## ::::COACH::::

She thinks she is part beaver


----------



## jttar

:rofl::rofl:
Too funny, it does look like a beaver had a go at that post. Sorry Carriana, I'm sure that you and your husband were not laughing at having to replace the pole but how can you stay made at that beautiful girl, Lucy. She does look remorseful in that last picture, LOL.

Thanks for the updated pictures. Always enjoyable.


----------



## Carriana

LOL, instead of "leave it to beaver" it should be "leave it to Lucy". So she's part kangaroo AND beaver a guess lmao. But you're right, so hard to be mad at this wiggle-butt.


----------



## ~StangChick~

She is so pretty! I love her.


----------

